# Wwii Longines Raf Watch?



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

I am sorry but I don't have enough posts yet to use the 'Wanted' forum.

Does anyone know where I could get my hands on an engraved Longines 6B/159 case back for a Longines (12.68N movement) similar to the case back below ( This is on an Omega). :help:










Thank you.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

eBay and patience


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Lots of patience! :hypocrite:


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

levon2807 said:


> eBay and patience


Yes, Deep down I know you are right.... but I am keeping my fingers crossed. B)


----------

